# Ordering from Spencer Jack today



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm placing an order with Spencer Jack today. If anyone would like to add to my order let me know. Here is his site with a stocklist. The items listed in pink are not in stock but are anticipated to come in. 
http://www.cichlaholic.com/lists.html


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Matt I sent you a pm


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Pm replied


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Make sure you have QT tanks set up for his fish and a slew of medicines on hand for bacterial and fungal infections as well as ich.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Cory said:


> Make sure you have QT tanks set up for his fish and a slew of medicines on hand for bacterial and fungal infections as well as ich.


You should have suggested that with the Tfd order. I have ordered from Spencer before without any problems and the fish actually lived.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I didn't know about tfd before ordering from them  I haven't ordered since or seen anyone trying though . But I cannot say that I had a much better experience with Spencer. I think you are more into plecos and bottom dwellers so maybe he is better with those. *shrug* All I know is that I got fish with mutant eyes, ich, dropseye, whatever it was that killed the 100 or so cardinals the group ordered and some of the fish I ordered got eaten before they arrived and he was very unpleasant to deal with afterwards. 

Hopefully your experience will be better.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I was in on a Spencer Jack order about 2 years ago I picked up 8 red laser corys and they are all still doing great. (no breeding yet). I think it depends on what you order. I personally would never order something so commonly found as Cardinal tetras. I find they are pretty sensitive fish and it's best to let LFS or BA's take the beating on high mortality rates.

If you think your getting a deal ordering and having fish shipped you are fooling yourself and shame on you. The reason for ordering and having fish shipped should be done for hard to find fish because it's expensive and you have to be prepared to take the chance of having fish arrive in poor condition.

That is why fish are more expensive in LFS they are willing to take the risk.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I was in on a Spencer Jack order about 2 years ago I picked up 8 red laser corys and they are all still doing great. (no breeding yet). I think it depends on what you order. I personally would never order something so commonly found as Cardinal tetras. I find they are pretty sensitive fish and it's best to let LFS or BA's take the beating on high mortality rates.
> 
> If you think your getting a deal ordering and having fish shipped you are fooling yourself and shame on you. The reason for ordering and having fish shipped should be done for hard to find fish because it's expensive and you have to be prepared to take the chance of having fish arrive in poor condition.
> 
> That is why fish are more expensive in LFS they are willing to take the risk.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone else interested? He has Corydora Habrosus.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The order is finished.


----------

